# Why I dont go out



## DeLamar.J (May 9, 2008)

Why I dont go out..... Nightclubs? They play the music so loud for a reason; because none of these sorry excuses for human beings could carry on a conversation about anything of interest, even to each other, for longer than 30 seconds. Someone once asked why they never see me out. You dont see me out because I dont drink, I dont dance.

 Strip clubs? You go see some woman with hard fake ****, brittle hair extensions and bad tattoos dance naked around a pole. The very few that look like they werent beaten with an ugly stick in a concentration camp still have to apply makeup with a trowel to hide their bad skin.

 Occasionally my city stages festivals,these people take the time to get together in 98 degree heat with 100% humidity to eat cancer-causing fried food, get liquored up, and listen to the most embarrassingly untalented musicians make xxxxx of themselves at maximum volume, Mind boggling!

 "Bike Week" is another event where people converge from all over the country, driving thousands of miles, to pretend to be bikers for 10 days twice a year. It breaks down like this: Mostly Doctors and Lawyers on expensive Harley Davidsons, wearing all the official Harley Davidsons fashion accessories, let their beards grow out for a few weeks, then come to Daytona Beach to drive around mindlessly on their big stupid expensive constantly malfunctioning motorcycles. This is amusing because they are emulating the dying species of 1% outlaw bikers, who are mostly a bunch of drug addicted alcoholic criminal scumbags who would gang-rape the wives, daughters, and mothers of these pathetic posers at the drop of a hat. They converge in front of bars where they gawk at each other in repressed homosexual interest to see who looks like the bikerest biker of all. Really this is the overriding theme of the whole event and can not be overstated: It is a morbid voyeuristic orgy of insecurity and lack of identity.

 Spring Break brings college students from all over the country to cram into motels and nightclubs, where they are encouraged to drink more and wear less, blow money, get alcohol poisoning, STDs, unwanted fetuses, get raped on an average of three a day and fall to their deaths from hotel balconies. If they are lucky they might appear for a moment in the non-stop MTV infomercial promoting interracial screwing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 9, 2008)

Have you considered there are other places, besides those listed, to enjoy the company of others?


----------



## MBuzzy (May 9, 2008)

While there are portions of this that I agree with....You really don't have to go to those places.  No one forces you and if people give you a hard time for not going out, that's their problem.  

I feel that there are places and times for these venues and if that's what people enjoy, they should go for it.  As long as it doesn't hurt you, its their perogative.  I enjoy some of these things at times, but as I said, there are times and places.


----------



## Josh (May 9, 2008)

DeLamar.J said:


> Why I dont go out..... Nightclubs? They play the music so loud for a reason; because none of these sorry excuses for human beings could carry on a conversation about anything of interest, even to each other, for longer than 30 seconds. Someone once asked why they never see me out. You dont see me out because I dont drink, I dont dance.
> 
> Strip clubs? You go see some woman with hard fake ****, brittle hair extensions and bad tattoos dance naked around a pole. The very few that look like they werent beaten with an ugly stick in a concentration camp still have to apply makeup with a trowel to hide their bad skin.
> 
> ...




This is one of the most honest/funniest/most abrasive posts I've ever seen on Martial Talk. 


So naturally _someone_ will find it offensive and you'll get a warning. 


In all seriousness. Try finding a hobby that isn't one of those things


----------



## shesulsa (May 9, 2008)

I think you have posted an interesting commentary on the gen pop and the new generation of adult adolescents.  "Going Out" is now nothing but an excuse to do all the things you listed.  Alter ego clubs.  Ruin-my-life Spring Break Vacations, etcetera.

There are, however, other things to do.  Like ... camping, hiking, conservancy, volunteerism, mentoring, restoration and zillions of other hobbys.

I'd suggest Church if I didn't remember your religious persuasion.


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2008)

Church, bike riding clubs and adult outings like camping hiking and other fun activities. I wish you the best.


----------



## tellner (May 9, 2008)

Community activism, book groups, classes in something you find interesting, martial arts (who'd a thunk it  ), openings at local galleries and museums, political campaigns, any of a thousand different hobby clubs, Habitat for Humanity - get sweaty doing something that's good for the soul, find a live-music venue where people are interested in the music...

There's a lot of stuff you can do that will get you out and about doing interesting things with people.


----------



## DeLamar.J (May 9, 2008)

Of course I go out and enjoy other things, I just think its funny to attack popular culture.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 9, 2008)

It is funny. Let's face it: there's some good apples here or there, but for the most part---people suck.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 9, 2008)

:lol:

Short and to the point, Andy.  I've ever said that I like individual persons just fine; it's people en masse that I can't stand .

Conversation is one of the greatest entertainments there is; it doesn't always have to be educational or mentally challenging either (tho' that does tend to make for memorable chats).


----------



## tellner (May 9, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> there's some good apples here or there, but for the most part---people suck.


 
We should be so lucky :wink2:


----------



## Empty Hands (May 9, 2008)

Who knew Andy Rooney was a member of our little board?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 9, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It is funny. Let's face it: there's some good apples here or there, but for the most part---people suck.


 
Oh, I dunno.  I think most people mean well and, as long as I keep my expectations of them reasonable, we all get along just fine.  With only a few sucks here and there.


----------



## Mark L (May 9, 2008)

DeLamar.J said:


> Why I dont go out..... Nightclubs? They play the music so loud for a reason; because none of these sorry excuses for human beings could carry on a conversation about anything of interest, even to each other, for longer than 30 seconds. Someone once asked why they never see me out. You dont see me out because I dont drink, I dont dance.
> 
> Strip clubs? You go see some woman with hard fake ****, brittle hair extensions and bad tattoos dance naked around a pole. The very few that look like they werent beaten with an ugly stick in a concentration camp still have to apply makeup with a trowel to hide their bad skin.
> 
> ...


A quote from our newest, bestest buddy and big toe, Sgt. Hulka:  "Lighten up, Francis."

I don't go to any of those places, either.  My wife won't let me.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 9, 2008)

DeLamar.J said:


> Why I dont go out..... Nightclubs? They play the music so loud for a reason; because none of these sorry excuses for human beings could carry on a conversation about anything of interest, even to each other, for longer than 30 seconds. Someone once asked why they never see me out. You dont see me out because I dont drink, I dont dance.
> 
> Strip clubs? You go see some woman with hard fake ****, brittle hair extensions and bad tattoos dance naked around a pole. The very few that look like they werent beaten with an ugly stick in a concentration camp still have to apply makeup with a trowel to hide their bad skin.
> 
> ...


If you don't go out to night clubs, how in the hell can you judge the level of conversation?  I find I am disturbed by your whole approach to these activities. Let the bi curious guys stare at eachother. What's it to ya?
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2008)

I gave up on going to the nightclubs because of many of the same reasons in the OP, too loud music, too many drunk people trying to dance, too many guys trying to horn in on every girl in the place, over priced drinks (even for straight cokes)... sheesh. 
Strip bars... I worked in them before... as a graphic artist, painting murals on 1600 sq feet of mirrors that went around the place for various parties/holidays. At the time I didn't have a car so had to take the last bus and walk 1/2 mile to the joint and hang out til closing time. M'brother was one of the managers there so I didn't have to worry about paying the cover and paying for the high priced cokes. The girls were nice enough (personality wise). What got me was on weekends they could clear $800 to 1300.00 a night but still be broke by the following monday. Blowing it all or giving it away or whatever, most were evasive when asked that question. But working there told me enough about it that I wouldn't want to spend my nights there. It gets rawther boring after first couple of times. 
City festivals can be fun if you go with a bunch of friends. Otherwise... ehh. 
I've never been to a Sturgis type rally but hardly think it's the stereotypical gathering of criminal Hells Angels now-a-days. I've friends who attend Sturgis on an annual basis. They come back and talk about it, show pictures and some souvieners. You can holler at a pretty gal "show me your ****!" and she'll lift up her t-shirt for about 10 seconds then go on her way. But not all of them do it... most will flip you the finger, others will nudge their boyfriends/husbands and the guy will give you a warning look. Otherwise it's more of a reunion of old friends. They ignore the posers. 
Dunno about the Daytona Rallys. Maybe the dangerous types gravitate down there.
(by the way I do get the sarcasm of your OP there  )
On a good year I'll attend a gathering of like-minded people. Not a major thing really. Just a hey, how are ya, what you been up to. A lot like a MT Meet N Greet, no?


----------



## DeLamar.J (May 9, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you don't go out to night clubs, how in the hell can you judge the level of conversation?  I find I am disturbed by your whole approach to these activities. Let the bi curious guys stare at eachother. What's it to ya?
> Sean


  Been there done that


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 9, 2008)

DeLamar.J said:


> Been there done that


truth is I don't do any of these activities either but someone has to play counterpoint.:viking1:
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (May 9, 2008)

I've heard some of the conversation. It's usually one ale-sodden vowel movement accompanied by the sound of urine hitting the floor.  

Not my cuppa.


----------



## CoryKS (May 9, 2008)

I totally agree.  And get the hell off my lawn.


----------



## Nolerama (May 9, 2008)

DeLamar.J said:


> Why I dont go out..... Nightclubs? They play the music so loud for a reason; because none of these sorry excuses for human beings could carry on a conversation about anything of interest, even to each other, for longer than 30 seconds. Someone once asked why they never see me out. You dont see me out because I dont drink, I dont dance.
> 
> Strip clubs? You go see some woman with hard fake ****, brittle hair extensions and bad tattoos dance naked around a pole. The very few that look like they werent beaten with an ugly stick in a concentration camp still have to apply makeup with a trowel to hide their bad skin.
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with "interracial screwing." You should try it some time.

I think you need more open-minded friends, and a few more workouts at the gym. Then go start a band or an event.

Do something creative. I know the internet is THE place to complain, but I think there's more to your own experience than you're letting on: what are you insecurities and are you projecting them on others who won't send you an invite?

If all else fails, move to another city. I hear Oslo has lower incidents of interracial screwing.


----------



## Archangel M (May 9, 2008)

I think he has a valid point, if you dont get wrapped up in the "interracial" part and see it as media supported/endorsed sexual activity.


----------



## Nolerama (May 10, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> I think he has a valid point, if you dont get wrapped up in the "interracial" part and see it as media supported/endorsed sexual activity.



I'm not wrapped up in the "interracial" part. Just offended that someone thinks that it's a negative thing, to be shunned. I thought we were better than that. *Comments like that show your "true colors"... or is it the lack thereof?

*Is the whole racist complaint for real? Or are you willing to retract that comment? It might not mean a whole lot to you, but to me as a minority in the US, it's enormously offensive.

It's cool to hate MTV... but It's a little out of style: MTV is not as effective as it used to be in terms of shaping youth culture. Look to Myspace or Youtube for that.


----------



## DeLamar.J (May 11, 2008)

Never said I had a problem with it, Just stating what mtv does..


----------

